# Let's give our prayers to Koga



## SablePoint (Sep 5, 2009)

While I'm calmed down I want to announce the death of my beloved fur child.
About 45 minutes ago, my mini rex rabbit, Koga died from some type of convulsion.
Everything seemed fine today - then all of a sudden, he started to shake. I thought he was just "dancing" in his sleep. So I touched him. He usually wakes up. He was still shaking. I called his name, petted him, and kept calling his name. No response - then he started to scream and whinny really loud. I cried. I knew he was dying! 

The convulsing stopped and I saw some breaths of air and nose twitching, so I thought he was going to be fine - it could of been some type of seizure. 
But he started to become really stiff - stomatch puffed out, hind legs stretched out. The breathing stopped and I felt no heart beat, but I still wanted to wait to see if he would wake up. Soon rigimortis(spelling?) happend, and his lips turned blue and his ears turned pale white. 
He was dead. I wrapped him up in his blanket and in some plastic bags and put him in the shed and he will be burried tomarrow.

I really want to know why this happend, though. He was only 3 years old, though he was a picky eater and didn't play with toys much. 
What do you guys think? Cause I'm now concerned about my other rabbit. What if it was some type of contagious disease?

Here are some pics of my beloved rabbit, Koga:






















I even wanted to call 911 for Koga. It's a shame they can't help pets but don't mind helping a convicted murderer in jail choking on a chicken bone.
I've never cried so hard. Seeing a pet suffer and die was really shocking to me. So shocking that I threw up and almost passed out. It will certianly scar me for life.

R.I.P. Kogy. You will always be remembered and loved by all family and friends. You will be missed dearly!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 5, 2009)

:tears2:

I am so sorry to read of Koga's passing....I'll be thinking of you both tonight.

I don't know if this will sooth you, but it was a fast death. I am so sorry it was scary for him and you...I am sure he knew his Mom was there:hug:. I hope you find the answers you are looking for... a postmorteum may help.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Rest Peacefully, Beloved Koga Bunnyray:


----------



## SablePoint (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for your kind words.

I wonder how Bun Bun is going to have to handle this. Both the rabbits' cages are in my room and sit beside each other. He stared at Koga's body through his cage. Usually when a rabbit is out of his cage the other rabbit goes bonkers and wants to come out to join - but Bun Bun was silent and had a confused look on his face. You could tell he was had some type emotion on this.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 5, 2009)

TinysMom has told me before how important it can be for the other bunny to pay its respects to the body, and grieve. Otherwise, some buns will search for their buddies for a long while after. If you think it is appropriate, Bun Bun may wish to visit with Koga for a while... 
Big Hugs to you tonight. I hope you have someone with you right now.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...I know how devestating it can be...I lost my bunny Lulu in August 07through having a seizure,i had never seen anything like that before and hope to never have to go through that again...it was just so painfully sad 

Your Koga was just super cute and i'm just so sorry you lost him the way you did





Rest peacefully beautiful boy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 5, 2009)

Koga was a beautiful bunny and I am so sorry for your loss. I just loss one of my buns this week shortly after returning home from a trip. One of my buns looked for him after I had taken his cage down. So I went and talked to the buns about Thumpers passing and it seemed to help, its like they understood and are going to move on.

Binky free Koga.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 5, 2009)

he was a beautiful bun and he lived a happy life, even though it may have been short. being with you and someone who loved him was the greatest gift to him. he would want you to smile and remember his silly moments and the way he made you smile


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2009)

We're so sorry to hear of Koga's passing. Whether you have them for a long or a short time it is never easy and it's never long enough. We lost our little Bonny 3 weeks ago and she also showed no signs of being ill or in distress--our son came over to feed them as we were out for the night and she was just laying on her side with her feet stretch out--he thought she was asleep. Don't beat yourself up or try to second guess it. Your fur baby had a good life with you and that's what is really important. Binky free at the bridge little bunny and rest in peace. You were a gorgeous little bunny and were cared for and loved and will be missed by us all.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss... he was an extremely beautiful boy.Many hugs and prayers coming your way in the days ahead. (((HUGS)))


----------



## SablePoint (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! Koga was burried right beside Brinca(another rabbit of mine that passed away a few years ago).


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry. What a traumatic thing to witness, while losing a good friend. I hope it brings you some comfort that although it looked like he was suffering, in many cases the rabbit has already lost awareness of its surroundings while undergoing a grand mal seizure like you described. In particular, the scream is often an unconscious response by the body, and not necessarily a sign of the rabbit suffering. You sound like a good rabbit owner and I know Koga was very lucky to be with you. Best wishes as you heal from this terrible loss.

Binky free, Koga.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 13, 2009)

what a horrible thing to witness, Koga was a gorgeous bun.

Binky free Koga :angelandbunny:


----------



## kahlin (Sep 13, 2009)

Koga was gorgeous. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it can be. We lost our Teagan last Monday. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 13, 2009)

When my rabbit choked, one of the first things I said was "call emergency", in here 000, when I calmed down I did call emergency VET but the first thought was the same - call human emergency. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 14, 2009)

I feel your pain....I really do. I lost my beloved 7 month kitten to what we think was a bee sting. I ran inside to find him meowing on the floor and minutes later he passed on (not violently, though). I screamed until my voice left me....and all I wanted to do was call 911, as well.

Rest well, Koga ink iris:.


----------

